# need cream cheese frosting to be fluffy



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I am asked to make red velvet cupcakes for a birthday.  I dread frosting cupcakes cuz it is always messy for me.  My cream cheese frosting either is too soft to pipe or too stiff upon refrigeration that I'm unable to squeeze out of piping bag.  I had the plastic pastry bag break a few times since I was squeezing too hard.  The recipe I used is 16 oz or 2 packages of cream cheese, 1 stick of butter, 1 to 2 cups of powder sugar since I don't like it too sweet.  Is there a way to make the frosting fluffy  like fancy cupcake shops?  I would like to make the frosting a day ahead and leave at room temp before decorating


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd say to try whipping the cream cheese then adding melted white chocolate to it - it keeps it fluffy, adds sweetness and keeps it from being too floppy to decorate with.  I never tried using it the next day, but it doesn;t need refrigeration like regular cream cheese frosting.  The white chocolate adds no flavor, just a hint of vanilla and some firmness that keeps the air bubbles you beat into the cheese from collapsing.  You might be able to keep it out and then rebeat it, but i'm not sure since i never tried it.  But you certainly can frost the cupcakes, keeping the ridges of the piping sharp and yet it will be fluffy and soft.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I've had good luck with cream cheese icing being easy to work with and piping-friendly by basically making a buttercream and adding enough lemon juice and cream cheese to make it taste like a cream cheese icing. I'm currently in a vegan restaurant so can't use butter (or even real cream cheese!) but my current recipe is 2 lbs of powdered sugar, 1 lb of fat (10 oz shortening and 6 oz margarine), some vanilla and lemon juice and a pinch of salt, and when it's smooth and fluffy I add 8 oz of vegan cream cheese. Putting the butter back in instead of margarine, and real cream cheese, should still work just fine. It is kinda sweet though so you may want to cut down on the sugar. I'm sure you could take out a few ounces and not have a problem.

It's easy to work with. I've frozen it and thawed it and it's still good to go.. hope that helps.


----------

